# How many white supremacists here?



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2012)

I suspect there's a few around .. Let's out them 

D-lats for starters


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 4, 2012)

2 or 3


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 4, 2012)

That depends what you class as a white S, i am one….and proud…...


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> That depends what you class as a white S, i am one….and proud…...



You're a Jew


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 4, 2012)

+1


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 4, 2012)

Here


----------



## independent (Mar 4, 2012)

Not me. I just hate fat people.


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 4, 2012)

I hate worthless niggers ( white or black) and I absolutely despise stinking ass Mexicans . Just thinking about those non English speaking, border jumping , burrito eating mother fuckers makes me want to go ape shit crazy on em...


----------



## secdrl (Mar 4, 2012)

Add my name to the list. WHITE POWER!!! 


***Im a huge Jew supporter, though. Israel/USA.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 4, 2012)

Any supremists of today = mediocrists.


----------



## I'M retarded (Mar 4, 2012)

i hate all races equally. so that makes me not raceist!


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Minorities serve their purpose.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Mar 4, 2012)

Look at my avatar, its small but on my left pec I have a 88 tat. It stands for hail Hitler. Count me in.


----------



## Hench (Mar 4, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Not me. I just hate fat people.



+1. Fat & lazy is the same in any colour.


----------



## I'M retarded (Mar 4, 2012)

i left that shit alone when i got out.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 4, 2012)

I'M retarded said:


> i left that shit alone when i got out.


 

I dropped the hammer on this Retard, and check out his response. 






			
				I'M retarded said:
			
		

> secdrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jitbjake88 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'M retarded said:


> i left that shit alone when i got out.



once SWP always SWP,  there is no getting out.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Mar 4, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I dropped the hammer on this Retard, and check out his response.



I negged his nigger loving ass hole as well.


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 4, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Add my name to the list. WHITE POWER!!!
> 
> 
> ***Im a huge Jew supporter, though. Israel/USA.




Come on dude. How oxymoronic can you be?

Your name might as well be Clayton Bigsby.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 4, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Come on dude. How much more oxymoronic can you be?
> 
> Your name might as well be Clayton Bigsby.


 

LOL--I'm sure they're out there, but don't white supremacists typically hate black peope? Since when do they hate Jews? They might, but I don't.


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 4, 2012)

secdrl said:


> LOL--I'm sure they're out there, but don't white supremacists typically hate black peope? Since when do they hate Jews? They might, but I don't.



White supremacists hate all races that are not of aryan descent. They're Neo-Nazi's


----------



## secdrl (Mar 4, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> White supremacists hate all races that are not of aryan descent. They're Neo-Nazi's




This is devastating news. All these years, and I thought I was only supposed to hate black people.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

secdrl said:


> This is devastating news. All these years, and I thought I was only supposed to hate black people.


Youz a southern Alabamy racist.


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 4, 2012)

Watch this movie American History X (1998) - IMDb


----------



## secdrl (Mar 4, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Watch this movie American History X (1998) - IMDb




I love that movie. One of the best!!


----------



## secdrl (Mar 4, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Youz a southern Alabamy racist.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Watch this movie American History X (1998) - IMDb


This movie is about low level common white trash that had no aspirations or desire to better himself. His only objective was to hate for the sake of hating. There are much more intelligent and less dangerous ways of dealing with animals. For instance; give an animal a bag of drugs and tell him he will be rich. The animal will then sell those drugs to his own people and watch them kill themselves and others in order to get more. The original animal will eventually get shot by another animal who feels his "territory" is in danger. And the cycle repeats itself.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 4, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> This movie is about low level common white trash that had no aspirations or desire to better himself. His only objective was to hate for the sake of hating. There are much more intelligent and less dangerous ways of dealing with animals. For instance; give an animal a bag of drugs and tell him he will be rich. The animal will then sell those drugs to his own people and watch them kill themselves and others in order to get more. The original animal will eventually get shot by another animal who feels his "territory" is in danger. And the cycle repeats itself.




Yep. You pretty much nailed it. Cycle of life in "the hood."


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 4, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> here


 wide nose breathing all the white mans air, woogy boogy nigger!


----------



## Imosted (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## jitbjake88 (Mar 4, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Watch this movie American History X (1998) - IMDb



this movie shows the true coward in the white man. You want a raw white pride movie, check out romper stomper. Staring Russell Crowe


----------



## Robalo (Mar 4, 2012)

jitbjake88 said:


> this movie shows the true coward in the white man. You want a raw white pride movie, check out romper stomper. Staring Russell Crowe



Romper Stomper is a great movie. That and Clockwork Orange


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 4, 2012)

Steel Toes (2006) - IMDb

This one is better 






Rage and intolerance collide with compassion

Academy-Award  nominated David Strathairn portrays Danny Dunkleman, a  Jewish liberal  humanist, and the court-appointed lawyer representing Mike  Downey  (Andrew Walker), a Neo-Nazi Skinhead on trial for the racially   motivated murder of an East Indian immigrant. 



Steel Toes takes us into  the  intense and fiery relationship that develops between these two men  as they  explore their emotional and intellectual differences.


----------



## I'M retarded (Mar 4, 2012)

jitbjake88 said:


> Look at my avatar, its small but on my left pec I have a 88 tat. It stands for hail Hitler. Count me in.


 fuck you fake ass with you lill 88 tattoo, your darker than me, what are you mexican, a confused half breed your lil tattoo ain't shit.  neg me with a nigger in your post, i got 6 swastika, 666, a lil baby nigger with a spike through his head on my forearm, whitepower accrossed my back. 44 all seeing eyes on one arm. so fuck you mexican jew!  your bitch ass probly saw the 88's on youtube and said,wow , i need attention!

so fuck you from the NLR's


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'M retarded said:


> fuck you fake ass with you lill 88 tattoo, your darker than me, what are you mexican, a confused half breed your lil tattoo ain't shit.  neg me with a nigger in your post, i got 6 swastika, 666, a lil baby nigger with a spike through his head on my forearm, whitepower accrossed my back. 44 all seeing eyes on one arm. so fuck you mexican jew!  your bitch ass probly saw the 88's on youtube and said,wow , i need attention!
> 
> so fuck you from the NLR's


Stop using your hate as a crutch. Educate yourself, brother.


----------



## I'M retarded (Mar 4, 2012)

secdrl said:


> LOL--I'm sure they're out there, but don't white supremacists typically hate black peope? Since when do they hate Jews? They might, but I don't.


 your a dumb ass, jews chinks wetbacks coons spicks even you wiggers!
like i said i hate you all equally.


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 4, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> ...*Educate yourself*, brother.



Lets start here.



I'M retarded said:


> *your *a dumb ass, jews chinks wetbacks coons spicks even you wiggers!
> like i said i hate you all equally.



It's spelled "you're". Also known as "you are". 

As in you're an ignorant fool whos daddy probably took you down to pound town in the ass on a weekly basis. 

At least he hates everyone equally. That's fair.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'M retarded said:


> i left that shit alone when i got out.


Ah, ok. Good idea. One can be a soldier only so long.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Lets start here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he really has the tats he spoke of I'll let him be. A guy with his instincts can be a dangerous weapon if he chooses the right path.


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 4, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> This movie is about low level common white trash that had no aspirations or desire to better himself. His only objective was to hate for the sake of hating. There are much more intelligent and less dangerous ways of dealing with animals. For instance; give an animal a bag of drugs and tell him he will be rich. The animal will then sell those drugs to his own people and watch them kill themselves and others in order to get more. The original animal will eventually get shot by another animal who feels his "territory" is in danger. And the cycle repeats itself.




Just like in the wild. National Geographic Presents: The Ghetto.


----------



## I'M retarded (Mar 4, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Lets start here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ain'tyou fags got anything better to do than correct people spelling!
fukk yoo
phuc you
yoo sux lotsa coks
your a bich
you like 2 bloe dogy dick.

when dumbass fuckwads run out of shit to say, they are allways, like, dude you spelled it wrong, look at your grammer. fucking dick head!


----------



## jitbjake88 (Mar 4, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> If he really has the tats he spoke of I'll let him be. A guy with his instincts can be a dangerous weapon if he chooses the right path.



he doesn't have shit for tats. Prove it, lets see some pics.


----------



## I'M retarded (Mar 4, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> If he really has the tats he spoke of I'll let him be. A guy with his instincts can be a dangerous weapon if he chooses the right path.


 i was heavy in that shit in prison, nazi low rider, but out here in the real world it's long sleave, keep my mouth shut and make $950 a week. sometimes you got to let shit go and make money, raise your family. i still pimp the wife beater and blackboots, but from 7am-6pm, it's all about money, and they don't pay me to go into these ghetto ass niggers houses to act all fucked up. got to do what i got to do, good paying state job, 2 conversion vans, 1 harley, and a 79 oldsmobile delta 88 with a rocket. 2 fridges all ways filled, deep freezer always filled, pocet full of cash, and you ain't gonna get that walking around acting all like a fake raceist retard.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'M retarded said:


> i was heavy in that shit in prison, nazi low rider, but out here in the real world it's long sleave, keep my mouth shut and make $950 a week. sometimes you got to let shit go and make money, raise your family. i still pimp the wife beater and blackboots, but from 7am-6pm, it's all about money, and they don't pay me to go into these ghetto ass niggers houses to act all fucked up. got to do what i got to do, good paying state job, 2 conversion vans, 1 harley, and a 79 oldsmobile delta 88 with a rocket. 2 fridges all ways filled, deep freezer always filled, pocet full of cash, and you ain't gonna get that walking around acting all like a fake raceist retard.


So far so good. You are in fact learning. You have my respect, brother.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 4, 2012)

I'M retarded said:


> i was heavy in that shit in prison, nazi low rider, but out here in the real world it's long sleave, keep my mouth shut and make $950 a week. sometimes you got to let shit go and make money, raise your family. i still pimp the wife beater and blackboots, but from 7am-6pm, it's all about money, and they don't pay me to go into these ghetto ass niggers houses to act all fucked up. got to do what i got to do, good paying state job, 2 conversion vans, 1 harley, and a 79 oldsmobile delta 88 with a rocket. 2 fridges all ways filled, deep freezer always filled, pocet full of cash, and you ain't gonna get that walking around acting all like a fake raceist retard.




Nigga, I'll snatch dem hot pockets right out your freezer. Go make me a sammich, boy; before I get cotton-pickin' angry up in dis joint.


----------



## I'M retarded (Mar 4, 2012)

jitbjake88 said:


> he doesn't have shit for tats. Prove it, lets see some pics.


 fuck you. how much you want to bet?  i got pics of me in this site.
and i bet my old ass is in better shape than you !


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

jitbjake88 said:


> he doesn't have shit for tats. Prove it, lets see some pics.


I'm inclined to believe him.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 4, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> I'm inclined to believe him.




Having his old celly paint a swastika on his lower back with a half gallon of semen doesn't count.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Mar 4, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> I'm inclined to believe him.



im still doubting him. But for each their own. If he does all the more power to him.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 4, 2012)

I seen dem pics.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Mar 4, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Having his old celly paint a swastika on his lower back with a half gallon of semen doesn't count.


----------



## I'M retarded (Mar 4, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Having his old celly paint a swastika on his lower back with a half gallon of semen doesn't count.


 ain't you one of them jelouse fucktards in that boy band rep circle thing going on? your bitch ass opinion doesn't matter.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 4, 2012)

I'M retarded said:


> ain't you one of them jelouse fucktards in that boy band rep circle thing going on? your bitch ass opinion doesn't matter.




I may rep you for showing some balls, big man.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2012)

I'M retarded said:


> your a dumb ass, jews chinks wetbacks coons spicks even you wiggers!
> like i said i hate you all equally.


 
What about those cock-sucking Australians? Bunch of cunts, yeah?


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 4, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> What about those cock-sucking Australians? Bunch of cunts, yeah?



The worst kind...


----------



## Rednack (Mar 4, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> What about those cock-sucking Australians? Bunch of cunts, yeah?


cunt my ass, you're a 100% fag...


----------



## Hench (Mar 4, 2012)

Rednack said:


> cunt my ass, you're a 100% fag...



Does shagging sheep count as gay?


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 4, 2012)

Robalo said:


> Romper Stomper is a great movie. That and Clockwork Orange



This


----------



## Rednack (Mar 4, 2012)

Hench said:


> Does shagging sheep count as gay?


Only the male sheep which is the best of both worlds for thecaptn, only way for him to have his cake and eat it too...


----------



## strongrunbox (Mar 4, 2012)

I'M retarded said:


> i was heavy in that shit in prison, nazi low rider, but out here in the real world it's long sleave, keep my mouth shut and make $950 a week. sometimes you got to let shit go and make money, raise your family. i still pimp the wife beater and blackboots, but from 7am-6pm, it's all about money, and they don't pay me to go into these ghetto ass niggers houses to act all fucked up. got to do what i got to do, good paying state job, 2 conversion vans, 1 harley, and a 79 oldsmobile delta 88 with a rocket. 2 fridges all ways filled, deep freezer always filled, pocet full of cash, and you ain't gonna get that walking around acting all like a fake raceist retard.



NLR?  We've got a huge PEN1 presence in Orange County; you ever do any time with them?  I've read conflicting reports of their allegiance to the AB.  NLR also.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 4, 2012)

I'M retarded = Madmann


----------



## secdrl (Mar 4, 2012)

Rednack said:


> I'M retarded = Madmann




I don't know. I think CoolHandJames is his gimmick account. They both talk about taking over and have the same delivery.


----------



## rubberring (Mar 4, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I suspect there's a few around .. Let's out them



Haven't frequented the forums for a while, and... holy hell. You're a mod? This place must've really gone to s_h_it.

(I admit: I still reminisce about the early days of the DRSE over at AM... when I had way more free time.) 

Oh, and as for this topic... I voluntarily left Alabama 20 years ago to live in northern CA. Still here. So, that means I'm either a colorblind liberal... or a self-loathing pretender.


----------



## squigader (Mar 4, 2012)

There's quite a few, plus the anonymous nature of the internet encourages bigots to be loud with their opinions in a way they wouldn't dare to in real life.


----------



## squigader (Mar 4, 2012)

Or there's quite a few lifters here jealous of dem' black genetics and racism is how they feel better  































/I ain't black btw.


----------



## squigader (Mar 4, 2012)

secdrl said:


> This is devastating news. All these years, and I thought I was only supposed to hate black people.



Wait what? I thought you hated hispanics and muslims along with black people? Equal opportunity discriminator (except white) lol


----------



## I'M retarded (Mar 4, 2012)

Rednack said:


> I'M retarded = Madmann


i'm retarded chose that name cuase when i told my people at AB and PM i was gonna check out this site, they said i was retarded, why the fuck would you do that, that place is more fucked up than BB.COM!


----------



## independent (Mar 4, 2012)

white supremacist=white trash/uneducated


----------



## secdrl (Mar 4, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> white supremist=white trash/uneducated


 
I have a bachelors degree in Homeland Security and working on my masters. Uneducated?  Statistics don't lie.


----------



## rubberring (Mar 4, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I have a bachelors degree in Homeland Security and working on my masters.



Which prestigious online university did you use?


----------



## Imosted (Mar 4, 2012)

^^^^lol


----------



## secdrl (Mar 4, 2012)

rubberring said:


> Which prestigious online university did you use?


 
 I think it was Devry Culinary Insitute.

 University of Maryland at College Park for my bachelors

Currently enrolled at Washington University in Missouri for my Masters.

Again, statistics don't lie.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 4, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I have a bachelors degree in Homeland Security and working on my masters. Uneducated?  Statistics don't lie.


 So That Devey degree is paying off


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 4, 2012)

squigader said:


> Wait what? I thought you hated hispanics and muslims along with black people? Equal opportunity discriminator (except white) lol



I hate muslims...sorry squig


----------



## secdrl (Mar 4, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> So That Devey degree is paying off


----------



## secdrl (Mar 4, 2012)

fitter420 said:


> I hate muslims...sorry squig


 
Don't be sorry.They did it to themselves on 9/11 and continue the trend today. 

**Squid is my boy, though. Just gotta watch what I'm saying around him incase that nigga has a C-4 suicide vest on. Start chanting Allah Akbar and shit...


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2012)

All these nigger-hating Jews crack me up! 

Ps: wb rubberring


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 4, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Don't be sorry.They did it to themselves on 9/11 and continue the trend today.
> 
> **Squid is my boy, though. Just gotta watch what I'm saying around him incase that nigga has a C-4 suicide vest on. Start chanting Allah Akbar and shit...



Hes cool...I think....lol...


----------



## DOMS (Mar 4, 2012)

squigader said:


> Or there's quite a few lifters here jealous of dem' black genetics and racism is how they feel better



Genetics and evolution:


----------



## squigader (Mar 4, 2012)

fitter420 said:


> I hate muslims...sorry squig





secdrl said:


> Don't be sorry.They did it to themselves on 9/11 and continue the trend today.
> 
> **Squid is my boy, though. Just gotta watch what I'm saying around him incase that nigga has a C-4 suicide vest on. Start chanting Allah Akbar and shit...



lol wtf ? You guys think I'm a muslim????


----------



## secdrl (Mar 4, 2012)

squigader said:


> lol wtf ? You guys think I'm a muslim????


 
 Sorry, Squig. I thought fitter knew what he was talking about. That man was racial profilin' like a mutha f'r!!


----------



## squigader (Mar 4, 2012)

I could see how it probably looks that way lol, I'm always sticking up for them around here! Maybe I should throw some more stereotypes around!

It's cause my work has me around DC several times a year, and I know 2 who work for the CIA and one for the FBI (_they work languages, engineering, and I think one for the clandestine service (not 100% sure though on that one, he travels a lot and isn't allowed by the gov. to talk about what he works on)_) pretty much crucial to our nation's fight against terrorism  

The 2 I know who don't work for the government seem decent guys, proud to be Americans... It just annoys me to see all of them blamed for the actions a crazy minority makes. They're all blamed and profiled for something like 9/11. I realized how f***** up it was for them when the one who's been part of the FBI for many years met me at Union Station in DC and he got pulled aside and "randomly" searched/frisked (and I didn't, even though we were both walking together).


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 4, 2012)

Say CHEESE ASSHOLES!!!


----------



## secdrl (Mar 4, 2012)

squigader said:


> I could see how it probably looks that way lol, I'm always sticking up for them around here! Maybe I should throw some more stereotypes around!
> 
> It's cause I know 2 who work for the CIA and one for the FBI (_they work languages, engineering, and I think one for the clandestine service (not 100% sure though on that one, he travels a lot and isn't allowed by the gov. to talk about what he works on)_) pretty much crucial to our nation's fight against terrorism  (My work has me around DC several times a year)
> 
> The two I know who don't work for the government jobs seem decent guys, proud to be Americans... It just annoys me to see all of them blamed for the actions a crazy minority makes.


 
Honestly, bro; I bullshit a lot about muslims, but here's where I'm coming from. Everyone keeps saying, "oh, it's just a minority..." When in actuality, it's not. It's THOUSANDS of them. Entire nations, countries, governments that are dominated by Islamic extremists.

Look, I'll even give you (and others) the benefit of the doubt and say that it's a small minority. If it is, and these "terrorists" are just a small minority of extremists, where are the moderate muslims? Why are they not speaking out against the extremism? I've never, not once, heard ANY moderate muslim come on television, a radio show, whatever...and denounce these attacks. Ever.

Even the activist group CAIR (council on American-Islamic relations) who going around promoting this "muslims aren't bad agenda," yet, recently, they were caught soliciting and funneling money through terror networks. 

I could go on and on, but you get where I'm coming from..


----------



## squigader (Mar 4, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Honestly, bro; I bullshit a lot about muslims, but here's where I'm coming from. Everyone keeps saying, "oh, it's just a minority..." When in actuality, it's not. It's THOUSANDS of them. Entire nations, countries, governments that are dominated by Islamic extremists.
> 
> Look, I'll even give you (and others) the benefit of the doubt and say that it's a small minority. If it is, and these "terrorists" are just a small minority of extremists, where are the moderate muslims? Why are they not speaking out against the extremism? I've never, not once, heard ANY moderate muslim come on television, a radio show, whatever...and denounce these attacks. Ever.
> 
> ...



You say that countries are dominated by them, but take a look at our enemy number one of the day, Iran. Remember they had elections 2 years ago and half the country was out protesting and clamoring for democracy? 2/3 of their population is under 30 and they want freedom/democracy and apparently these young people would love to live here. Look at the protests in the Muslim world for democracy (Libya, Yemen, etc.) Damn, even Iran and people in Palestine had a candlelight vigil for us when 9/11 happened.

Did some googling, look up the statements from academic organizations, muslim leaders, expressions of grief and sympathy here Scholars of Islam & the Tragedy of Sept. 11th
The mainstream does speak out, but the media doesn't want to run a story about what mainstream muslims think, it's just not interesting and doesn't make for "fun" news.

I just looked up some info - apparently, you're right, their HAVE been people who worked at CAIR who have sympathized with terrorists, but the whole organization itself always comes out against terrorism and hasn't been implicated in giving money to terrorism.

Also looked up some numbers - there are about 2,000,000 muslims in the USA they can't all be trying to blow us up lol, most are normal members of society who wish 9/11 never happened.

Then again, maybe I should stop arguing for them, it makes me seem like one lol


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 4, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Having his old celly paint a swastika on his lower back with a half gallon of semen doesn't count.



If he was a real NLR that dude was bad ass let him be bro


----------



## secdrl (Mar 4, 2012)

squigader said:


> You say that countries are dominated by them, but take a look at our enemy number one of the day, Iran. Remember they had elections 2 years ago and half the country was out protesting and clamoring for democracy? 2/3 of their population is under 30 and they want freedom/democracy and apparently these young people would love to live here. Look at the protests in the Muslim world for democracy (Libya, Yemen, etc.) Damn, even Iran and people in Palestine had a candlelight vigil for us when 9/11 happened.
> 
> Did some googling, look up the statements from academic organizations, muslim leaders, expressions of grief and sympathy here Scholars of Islam & the Tragedy of Sept. 11th
> The mainstream does speak out, but the media doesn't want to run a story about what mainstream muslims think, it's just not interesting and doesn't make for "fun" news.
> ...


 
I agree that many of them want democracy, but until that happens, I won't hold my breath. Here's the thing, Obama was touting the defeat of Egypt's Mubarak (an ally) and he was replaced by the muslim brotherhood. Yes, they're rallys to replace current governments, but muslim sects are taking over as the replacement. This isn't good. You can't have a true democracy based around religous laws (sharia law) 

Again, out of 2 mill muslims, where are the moderates? Why are they NOT speaking out against this? Not one, nobody. I *may *have different views if they would stand up and speak out against this, but they don't. And, if you read the Koran, it's pretty explicit in what it calls for in reference to the way muslims are supposed to live and act. In my own personal opinion, I don't think that you are a true muslim if you don't follow the Koran, and if you do follow the Koran, I think you're extreme, 'cause that's what it calls for. (Surrah 9:5)

Infidel=Secdrl


----------



## secdrl (Mar 4, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> *If* he was a real NLR that dude was bad ass let him be bro


 
How can we know? If the dude is as bad ass as he claims, props to ya!! It's the internet though, anyone can be whatever they wanna be. His terminology seemed pretty legit, and I let it go after his last response.


----------



## Watson (Mar 4, 2012)

does hating everyone make me one? 







YouTube Video


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 4, 2012)

secdrl said:


> How can we know? If the dude is as bad ass as he claims, props to ya!! It's the internet though, anyone can be whatever they wanna be. His terminology seemed pretty legit, and I let it go after his last response.


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 4, 2012)

Yo squig, your last post make my point. 2,000,000 muslims in US? Where are they? You dont see them doin shit when the supposed asshole muslims are defacing women,killing their daughters,trying to blow up anything westernized(underwear bomber,times square bomber to name a few). And how about the genocide in other countries? Oh wait, I did see the "part time" muslims protest...out front of Lowes because they stopped carrying their adverising for some bullshit cable show.. Then they wanted to sue! Are you kidding? Oh, thats right, they also wanted to sue over their women having to show their faces for a drivers licence as well(we are not respecting their religous freedom).LO FUCKINGL
Are you kidding me? They say the  supposed ASSHOLE muslims make a racket to make the others look bad. Well I would almost believe that,  but you see these PEACEFUL part timers do nothing but talk shit about how dumb us Americans are meanwhile they just sit on their thumbs with their head in the sand and do dick.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 4, 2012)

chucky1 said:


>


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 4, 2012)

secdrl said:


>


ok one more cup  







lol...


----------



## secdrl (Mar 4, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> ok one more cup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2012)

I just met some saudi's overseas. They were pissing it up with the rest of us. 

Most muslims toe the line cause they have no choice. 

It's only the poor weak minded foolish cunts that get brain washed, just like any other religion.

Especially the religious right in the US... Fkg wack jobs


----------



## secdrl (Mar 4, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I just met some saudi's overseas. They were pissing it up with the rest of us.
> 
> Most muslims toe the line cause they have no choice.
> 
> ...




Cap, I watched a news clip the other day that highlighted the impact muzzies were having on Australia. Causing some ruckus down under.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Cap, I watched a news clip the other day that highlighted the impact muzzies were having on Australia. Causing some ruckus down under.


 
Not really. Aussies have a low tollerance to religious arseholes. We've sorted them out in the past. Our approach is this:

_THIS IS AUSTRALIA. LOVE IT OR FUCK OFF SOMEWHERE ELSE_
​. .. . now rep me bitches!​


----------



## secdrl (Mar 4, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Not really. Aussies have a low tollerance to religious arseholes. We've sorted them out in the past. Our approach is this:
> 
> _THIS IS AUSTRALIA. LOVE IT OR FUCK OFF SOMEWHERE ELSE_
> ​. .. . now rep me bitches!​





...at least the Aussies still have a pair.


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 5, 2012)

Hench said:


> Does shagging sheep count as gay?



Male or female sheep??


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 5, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Male or female sheep??



you dont have a brother Kindaswole do you? He posts at MD in the pit and he is a fuckin tosser??????...


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 5, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> white supremacist=white trash/uneducated



Your a fuckin dumbass.. I hate other races of people because they are worthless. Niggers think every fuckin body owe them something. Don't work, and EXPECT someone to raise their burr head ass bastard children. And Mexicans , don't get me fuckin started on those stinking fucks.. Come live in the south for a year , it will be an eye opener for some of you idiots.


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 5, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> you dont have a brother Kindaswole do you? He posts at MD in the pit and he is a fuckin tosser??????...



No.. I have a brother on here but he rarely post..  Fuckyourface84.. He's got pics up but he's a tosser too


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> No.. I have a brother on here but he rarely post.. Fuckyourface84.. He's got pics up but he's a tosser too


 
mwahaha! with a nic like that, he should hang out more!


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 5, 2012)

Taxes, Jobs, and the Economy

2
digg
India's Formula for Judging US Intelligence: 35=10 
by David Bloys

Few Americans have heard of the 35=10 rule, but for many Indian outsource companies it is a critical first lesson they have learned from dealing with "stupid Americans".


The 35=10 formula isn't based on fact, or science but  is instead based on a popular novel. It could be a lesson in what Indian executives have learned from observing American officials and corporate execs.

I learned about the 35=10 rule from from a report in ITExaminer.com by Subhankar Kundu. The reporter takes excerpts from a popular novel to illustrate the disdain to which many Indian workers hold Americans. 

“’35 = 10’, the instructor wrote in a big bold letters on the blackboard”

“‘Remember’, the instructor said to the class, ‘a thirty-five-year old American’s brain and IQ is the same as a ten-year-old Indian’s brain. This will help you to understand your clients. You need to be as patient as you are when dealing with a child".  

As an American, this angered me to the point of frustration but it does explain why Indian phone workers seem so condescending and arrogant. It doesn't explain why Indian companies have such a low opinion of their primary customer.

Indian executives may have formed the low opinion while dealing  with their U.S. counterparts. After all, how stupid can an American exec be to believe that staffing the company's consumer service department with people who can barely speak English would somehow improve costumer relations?  

India's belief in the stupidity of Americans is reinforced by officials in the US, who, plagued with identity theft by foreign criminals, warn Americans to guard our private information on the Internet, while state and county officials recklessly post the same data on government websites and call it a public service. 

Comparing a 35-year-old American to a ten-your-old Indian child isn't hard to imagine when observing state and county officials in the U.S. carelessly playing with their new internet toys (and the lives of citizens) by recklessly dumping constituent data all over the internet. Indian data mining companies routinely mine sensitive data from official US websites and marvel at the stupidity of government officials who never seem to understand the world isn't entitled to U.S. "Public Records".

American officials should know this. Indian officials certainly do. Officials in India do not post their constituents private information online. But they have no problem with encouraging their citizens to exploit the childish behavior of some U.S. state and county officials. Indian data mining companies routinely mine the data and take the position that if Americans are stupid enough to post the data online, Indian companies are smart enough to lap up the free data.

Datamining isn't limited to Indian companies. Now their employees are getting in on the feeding frenzy. A BPOIndia.org post tells how "Identity theft and Phishing are being promoted within BPO employees." 

The short BPOIndia report says"...[Identity Theft} has become more prevalent as easily accessible information about people has become more prevalent".

It seems apparent that India's low opinion of American intellect is derived from what outsourcing companies have learned from naive US public officials and greedy corporate decision makers eager to find cheaper ways to exploit Public Records compiled at taxpayer expense.

The 35-10 formula taught by Indian trainers was first seen in One Night at the Call Center: A Novel by Chetan Bhagat where the lead character recalls his training days as a BPO employee. The book is a best seller in India.

While outsourcing companies may deny this arrogant and racist attitude was developed by observing U.S. officials and corporate executives in action,  it continues to be taught to employees in India. 

The instructor concluded his first lesson to new Indian recruits with, "Americans are dumb, just accept it".

Are Americans really this dumb or childish? No, but judging the intelligence of all Americans by the simple-minded decisions of a few U.S. politicians and corporate executives makes it is easy  to understand why Indians might believe we are a nation of stupid and childish people.

The book says 35=10 helps Indian agents adjust to American callers. Maybe the American consumer needs a similar rule to help us adjust to government and corporate leaders who seem determined to export American jobs and assets to third world countries at taxpayer expense.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 5, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> white supremacist=white trash/uneducated


Lol...nah, that's the klan. A very distinct difference.


----------



## squigader (Mar 5, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I agree that many of them want democracy, but until that happens, I won't hold my breath. Here's the thing, Obama was touting the defeat of Egypt's Mubarak (an ally) and he was replaced by the muslim brotherhood. Yes, they're rallys to replace current governments, but muslim sects are taking over as the replacement. This isn't good. You can't have a true democracy based around religous laws (sharia law)
> 
> Again, out of 2 mill muslims, where are the moderates? Why are they NOT speaking out against this? Not one, nobody. I *may *have different views if they would stand up and speak out against this, but they don't. And, if you read the Koran, it's pretty explicit in what it calls for in reference to the way muslims are supposed to live and act. In my own personal opinion, I don't think that you are a true muslim if you don't follow the Koran, and if you do follow the Koran, I think you're extreme, 'cause that's what it calls for. (Surrah 9:5)
> 
> Infidel=Secdrl




look up the statements from academic organizations, muslim leaders, expressions of grief and sympathy here Scholars of Islam & the Tragedy of Sept. 11th

The mainstream does speak out, but the media doesn't want to run a story about what mainstream muslims think, it's not interesting and doesn't make for "fun" news. None of the ones I know are radicals (and I know 6 or 7) and all of them condemn terrorism.

I see you want to go into homeland security... if you go into the CIA, FBI or military, you'll definitely be working alongside a few perhaps to defend our country from the crazies, maybe it'll change your mind when you're partners with a couple of them and see that they and their families are normal people who think killing innocent people is detestable.

I'm out though, I'm done enough defending someone else, I oughta get paid for this shit


----------



## squigader (Mar 5, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> It's only the poor weak minded foolish cunts that get brain washed, just like any other religion.



Yep.

I'm out traveling now and 3G is getting spotty, no more posts from me for today


----------



## malk (Mar 5, 2012)

If hitler was allowed to carry on his work,after all jews and gypo's were gased
or shot,.i would imagine he would have started killing muslims and blacks..the
world would have been totally white by now,imagine that thought.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 5, 2012)

squigader said:


> look up the statements from academic organizations, muslim leaders, expressions of grief and sympathy here Scholars of Islam & the Tragedy of Sept. 11th
> 
> The mainstream does speak out, but the media doesn't want to run a story about what mainstream muslims think, it's not interesting and doesn't make for "fun" news. None of the ones I know are radicals (and I know 6 or 7) and all of them condemn terrorism.
> 
> ...



He already claims to be special forces, United States Marines.


----------



## independent (Mar 5, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Your a fuckin dumbass.. I hate other races of people because they are worthless. Niggers think every fuckin body owe them something. Don't work, and EXPECT someone to raise their burr head ass bastard children. And Mexicans , don't get me fuckin started on those stinking fucks.. Come live in the south for a year , it will be an eye opener for some of you idiots.



You just proved my point.

GYCH!


----------



## independent (Mar 5, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Lol...nah, that's the klan. A very distinct difference.



It depends how far you want to break down the term "white supremacist".


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 5, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> It depends how far you want to break down the term "white supremacist".


Ok, I'll indulge you. The floor is yours.


----------



## independent (Mar 5, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Ok, I'll indulge you. The floor is yours.



I dont feel like typing that much but I think you know what I mean.


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 5, 2012)

Lulz at the white trash negging me... 

Go listen to some Toby Keith and drink your watery beer.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Lulz at the white trash negging me...
> 
> Go listen to some Toby Keith and drink your watery beer.


It could be worse, ya know? He could be a Canadian.


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 5, 2012)

PSA:

Pakistani/northern Indian people are 100x more Aryan than people of Germanic descent.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> PSA:
> 
> Pakistani/northern Indian people are 100x more Aryan than people of Germanic descent.


You spend too much time on the internet. Go shovel some snow.


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 5, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> It could be worse, ya know? He could be a Canadian.



Honestly, being Canadian is just great.


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 5, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> You spend too much time on the internet. Go shovel some snow.



Fuuuuuck, don't remind me. It's snowed more here in the last week than it did all winter.


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 5, 2012)

I'M retarded said:


> i was heavy in that shit in prison, nazi low rider, but out here in the real world it's long sleave, keep my mouth shut and make $950 a week. sometimes you got to let shit go and make money, raise your family. i still pimp the wife beater and blackboots, but from 7am-6pm, it's all about money, and they don't pay me to go into these ghetto ass niggers houses to act all fucked up. got to do what i got to do, good paying state job, 2 conversion vans, 1 harley, and a 79 oldsmobile delta 88 with a rocket. 2 fridges all ways filled, deep freezer always filled, pocet full of cash, and you ain't gonna get that walking around acting all like a fake raceist retard.



$950 a week?  You really are raking it in!


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> $950 a week?  You really are raking it in!


Well, he does have the '79 Olds.


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 5, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Genetics and evolution:



I owe you rep for this one!  This is awesome!


----------



## malcolm383 (Mar 5, 2012)

I have been reading on here for a while now not really a big poster. And I really don't under stand all the hate for blacks, and Jews. And yes I am black. Im 19 I have a job, I work full time as am emt, and I'm in a fire swift water rescue class now. It really pissed me off how most people think all blacks are worthless pos. But it not quite as much as how people will talk shit all day long from behind there computer but never say it to someone's face. I'd have more respect for you if you would say it to there face. I have never had anyone call me a nigger to my face. I'm not trying to start anything I just don't understand why iv never run into someone in the real world who feels like this.


----------



## independent (Mar 5, 2012)

malcolm383 said:


> I have been reading on here for a while now not really a big poster. And I really don't under stand all the hate for blacks, and Jews. And yes I am black. Im 19 I have a job, I work full time as am emt, and I'm in a fire swift water rescue class now. It really pissed me off how most people think all blacks are worthless pos. But it not quite as much as how people will talk shit all day long from behind there computer but never say it to someone's face. I'd have more respect for you if you would say it to there face. I have never had anyone call me a nigger to my face. I'm not trying to start anything I just don't understand why iv never run into someone in the real world who feels like this.



Because most people are pussies.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 5, 2012)

malcolm383 said:


> I have been reading on here for a while now not really a big poster. And I really don't under stand all the hate for blacks, and Jews. And yes I am black. Im 19 I have a job, I work full time as am emt, and I'm in a fire swift water rescue class now. It really pissed me off how most people think all blacks are worthless pos. But it not quite as much as how people will talk shit all day long from behind there computer but never say it to someone's face. I'd have more respect for you if you would say it to there face. I have never had anyone call me a nigger to my face. I'm not trying to start anything I just don't understand why iv never run into someone in the real world who feels like this.


Purchasing crack for your mom is not a job.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 5, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Because most people are pussies.


Calling a jig a jig serves no purpose. Nothing to be gained or lost. Assuming to know one's courage through his lack of idiotic gestures is a bit of a stretch. Not to mention, monkeys travel in packs.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 5, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> He already claims to be special forces, United States Marines.


 
I could tell you that I'm a fucking transformer if that'll excite your stones. What does my career have to do with my mindset? I've said in numerous posts, and I think that I've been pretty consistent, I worked for a prison system for many, many years. I've seen first hand how these blacks and muslims act. I think my bias is justified, not uneducated or without merit as you're implying.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 5, 2012)

malcolm383 said:


> I have been reading on here for a while now not really a big poster. And I really don't under stand all the hate for blacks, and Jews. And yes I am black. Im 19 I have a job, I work full time as am emt, and I'm in a fire swift water rescue class now. It really pissed me off how *most people think all blacks are worthless pos*. But it not quite as much as how people will talk shit all day long from behind there computer but *never* *say it to someone's face*. I'd have more respect for you if you would say it to there face. I *have never had anyone call me a nigger to my face*. I'm not trying to start anything I just don't understand why iv never run into someone in the real world who feels like this.


 

For starters, statistics don't lie. Stop committing crimes and blaming the white man for your problems and the unfounded partisanism will stop. (sarcasm) 

Say it to my face, blah, blah, blah...just like Aries said, monkeys run in packs. (with guns too) Back in 2005, I was in downtown Baltimore at the Power Plant club and 5 blacks were all running their dick holes to this yoked up white man. One guy in particular kept at it and wouldn't stop. As the night was winding down, all of his "homies" left. Do you think he had shit to say then? Absolutely not. Nobody has called you that to your face because you probably were with 11 of your "dogs" and had a stolen .45 on you.


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 5, 2012)

131 posts and not a single mention about why there aren't white trannies. I'm sick of all the brazillian and asian's getting better treatment than cute ass confused white boys wanting racks. I'm a white tranny supremacist.


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 5, 2012)

malk said:


> If hitler was allowed to carry on his work,after all jews and gypo's were gased
> or shot,.i would imagine he would have started killing muslims and blacks..the
> world would have been totally white by now,imagine that thought.


----------



## malcolm383 (Mar 5, 2012)

secdrl said:


> For starters, statistics don't lie. Stop committing crimes and blaming the white man for your problems and the unfounded partisanism will stop. (sarcasm)
> 
> Say it to my face, blah, blah, blah...just like Aries said, monkeys run in packs. (with guns too) Back in 2005, I was in downtown Baltimore at the Power Plant club and 5 blacks were all running their dick holes to this yoked up white man. One guy in particular kept at it and wouldn't stop. As the night was winding down, all of his "homies" left. Do you think he had shit to say then? Absolutely not. Nobody has called you that to your face because you probably were with 11 of your "dogs" and had a stolen .45 on you.




First off I don't break the law. Secound I don't blame anyone for my problems. And third I don't need my friends, ill back my own shit up on my own. I have seen just as many white guys grow a 10in dick with there friends around as I have blacks. Most of this goes both wasys.


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 5, 2012)

malcolm383 said:


> I have been reading on here for a while now not really a big poster. And I really don't under stand all the hate for blacks, and Jews. And yes I am black. Im 19 I have a job, I work full time as am emt, and I'm in a fire swift water rescue class now. It really pissed me off how most people think all blacks are worthless pos. But it not quite as much as how people will talk shit all day long from behind there computer but never say it to someone's face. I'd have more respect for you if you would say it to there face. I have never had anyone call me a nigger to my face. I'm not trying to start anything I just don't understand why iv never run into someone in the real world who feels like this.



Well nigger.. I call em like I see em... If I see a nigger bein a nigger then I don't hesitate to let them know.. I'll also tell a worthless white fucker he's a nigger if he's acting like one.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 5, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Well nigger.. I call em like I see em... If I see a nigger bein a nigger then I don't hesitate to let them know.. I'll also tell a worthless white fucker he's a nigger if he's acting like one.


 
This ^^^


----------



## jitbjake88 (Mar 5, 2012)

secdrl said:


> For starters, statistics don't lie. Stop committing crimes and blaming the white man for your problems and the unfounded partisanism will stop. (sarcasm)
> 
> Say it to my face, blah, blah, blah...just like Aries said, monkeys run in packs. (with guns too) Back in 2005, I was in downtown Baltimore at the Power Plant club and 5 blacks were all running their dick holes to this yoked up white man. One guy in particular kept at it and wouldn't stop. As the night was winding down, all of his "homies" left. Do you think he had shit to say then? Absolutely not. Nobody has called you that to your face because you probably were with 11 of your "dogs" and had a stolen .45 on you.



I like this guys mind set. And I have called you coons niggers strait to your faces a handful of times.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 5, 2012)

secdrl said:


> For starters, statistics don't lie.



It's well known that facts are racist. They're like the Hitler of the mathematical world.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 5, 2012)

jitbjake88 said:


> I like this guys mind set. And I have called you coons niggers strait to your faces a handful of times.


 
And what did they do about it?

A. Mumble some ebonics garbage and walk away

B. Lift up their size XXXXXL t-shirt and show you their .40

C. Leave and come back in a cadillac full of their "homies" (all with weapons)

D. Call you a "nigga" approximately 78 times while holding their pants up

E. All of the Aboove


----------



## secdrl (Mar 5, 2012)

DOMS said:


> It's well known that facts are racist. They're like the Hitler of the mathematical world.


 
This is a true statistic.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Mar 5, 2012)

secdrl said:


> And what did they do about it?
> 
> A. Mumble some ebonics garbage and walk away
> 
> ...



haha. E


----------



## jitbjake88 (Mar 5, 2012)

malcolm383 said:


> First off I don't break the law. Secound I don't blame anyone for my problems. And third I don't need my friends, ill back my own shit up on my own. I have seen just as many white guys grow a 10in dick with there friends around as I have blacks. Most of this goes both wasys.



I really enjoyed this guys roll as Cesar in "rise of the apes"


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 5, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## I'M retarded (Mar 5, 2012)

malk said:


> If hitler was allowed to carry on his work,after all jews and gypo's were gased
> or shot,.i would imagine he would have started killing muslims and blacks..the
> world would have been totally white by now,imagine that thought.


 yeah, but half these guys are jews, polls,italians, came from the wrong side of germany,brits,french, and ueropean descendants! so they would be fucked anyways. hitler wasn't all about whites , he was all about a pure full breed ultimate race, and most of these idiot's wouldn't be here, there granddaddy's would be in a stock pile of rotting corpses!


----------



## I'M retarded (Mar 5, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Honestly, being Canadian is just great.


 the only problem with canadians is the god damn ham they call bacon!!


----------



## *SILUHA* (Mar 5, 2012)

I'M retarded said:


> the only problem with canadians is the god damn ham they call bacon!!



Are we related?


----------



## I'M retarded (Mar 5, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I have a bachelors degree in Homeland Security and working on my masters. Uneducated?  Statistics don't lie.


 watching cnn and history channel all day does not mean you have a bachelors degree in homeland security.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 5, 2012)

*SILUHA* said:


> Are we related?


Tards don't fall far from the tree..


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> 131 posts and not a single mention about why there aren't white trannies. I'm sick of all the brazillian and asian's getting better treatment than cute ass confused white boys wanting racks. I'm a white tranny supremacist.


----------



## *SILUHA* (Mar 5, 2012)

I hate, niggas, jews and polacks…...


----------



## vancouver (Mar 5, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I could tell you that I'm a fucking transformer if that'll excite your stones. What does my career have to do with my mindset? I've said in numerous posts, and I think that I've been pretty consistent, I worked for a prison system for many, many years. I've seen first hand how these blacks and muslims act. I think my bias is justified, not uneducated or without merit as you're implying.


 
I believe you are 27 right? You got a bachelors degree in Maryland, you've worked in the prison system for many years and now you're enroled in Washington University in St. Loui...

When exactly did you serve in Afghanistan???

Tell me something, why would an active Marine work in the prison system???

It's all starting to come together now. You served in the Marines for a year or 2 out of high school (based on the only Marine related photo you posted) and then you got the fuck out, but continue to hold yourself out as a Marine....

For all those who don't know...the guy prettended to serve in Kandahar a few years back...even witnessed a buddy die over there...at least that's what he said  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/152697-marines-pissing-dead-taliban.html


----------



## SFW (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## secdrl (Mar 5, 2012)

vancouver said:


> I believe you are 27 right? You got a bachelors degree in Maryland, you've worked in the prison system for many years and now you're enroled in Washington University in St. Loui...
> 
> When exactly did you serve in Afghanistan???
> 
> ...


 

Hey, this snitchin' mutha fucka is back in the house!! Welcome back you pussy ass snitchin' bitch.


----------



## vancouver (Mar 5, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Hey, this snitchin' mutha fucka is back in the house!! Welcome back you pussy ass snitchin' bitch.


 
Yes, I was away on business for 3 weeks. Guess what I find in my PM box when I get back. Around 30 negs from you, with sweet little messages.

So not only are you a Marine full time (served in Kandahar), you go to university, work in the prison system and find time to recharge your neg battery ALL DAY LONGGGGG!!!

Seriously, you want to know what true power is? It's the fact that I own you even when I'm on vacation. Not a day goes by that you don't think about me... 

Sweet dreams fudgepacker!!


----------



## secdrl (Mar 5, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Yes, I was away on business for 3 weeks. Guess what I find in my PM box when I get back. Around 30 negs from you, with sweet little messages.
> 
> So not only are you a Marine full time (served in Kandahar), you go to university, work in the prison system and find time to recharge your neg battery ALL DAY LONGGGGG!!!
> 
> ...




Snitching' ass cunt!! You're a faggot you jizz stained bitch. You're the type that has a bullseye tattooed on the small of your back. I hate snitchin' faggots.


----------



## vancouver (Mar 5, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Snitching' ass cunt!! You're a faggot you jizz stained bitch. You're the type that has a bullseye tattooed on the small of your back. I hate snitchin' faggots.


 
LOL!!! Fag boy is upset that I reported him and his fudgepacking buddies behavior on my open chat thread. Yes I'm snitch for asking a mod to tell you guys to STFU, being dipshits on a thread outside of AG is not fair to the other contributors...BRING it on otherwise!!

What a dork!!

So, what's it like thinking about me day in, day out!!! I have to tell you, I feel a little grossed out, please tell me you're not at the same time. I mean really, I don't post for 3 weeks and I find my PM box filled up with mainly your PM's with sweet little notes like, "I hope you die today"...


----------



## secdrl (Mar 5, 2012)

Now your faggot ass is talking shit about XYZ in the http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/157308-introducing-new-ag-mod-sfw.html forum. Disrespecting the landlords aren't gonna get you anywhere. 

Bottom line, you're a bitch. You're a faggot and a snitch. A fucking snitch. You're a piece of shit and you deserve the most unfortunate fatality. You're slowly (but surely) losing your credibility around here. Faggot snitch.


----------



## vancouver (Mar 5, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Now your faggot ass is talking shit about XYZ in the http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/157308-introducing-new-ag-mod-sfw.html forum. Disrespecting the landlords aren't gonna get you anywhere.
> 
> Bottom line, you're a bitch. You're a faggot and a snitch. A fucking snitch. You're a piece of shit and you deserve the most unfortunate fatality. You're slowly (but surely) losing your credibility around here. Faggot snitch.


 
LOL!!! 

So what was it like when that imaginary budy died in your arms in that war you didn't fight in because you were busy doing your real job???


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2012)

malk said:


> If hitler was allowed to carry on his work,after all jews and gypo's were gased
> or shot,.i would imagine he would have started killing muslims and blacks..the
> world would have been totally white by now,imagine that thought.



No more fags or mental patients either ..... This place would be a ghost hall


----------



## Watson (Mar 6, 2012)

make a fucken fortune selling sun screen though !


----------



## jitbjake88 (Mar 6, 2012)

vancouver said:


> I believe you are 27 right? You got a bachelors degree in Maryland, you've worked in the prison system for many years and now you're enroled in Washington University in St. Loui...
> 
> When exactly did you serve in Afghanistan???
> 
> ...



Don't run your lips about our service men. Now go home and clean the blood off your pussy with that joke of a flag your country flies.


----------



## vancouver (Mar 6, 2012)

jitbjake88 said:


> Don't run your lips about our service men. Now go home and clean the blood off your pussy with that joke of a flag your country flies.


 
Follow the link dipshit, I'm defending them. Secdrl has pretended to be one and fight along them in afghanistan. He was quite convincing too, but everytime a serviceman asked when he was deployed, he remained quite. Now we find out he's worked a prison guard, got a bachelors degree in Maryland and he's enroled for his masters. Why didn't he go to Marine Corp U? Active duty Marines do not go to civilian University and work as prison guards at the same time...


----------



## dfwtp (Mar 6, 2012)

jitbjake88 said:


> I like this guys mind set. And I have called you coons niggers strait to your faces a handful of times.



no one ever accused you of having class


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 6, 2012)

once a marine always a mother fucking marine if he served 1 yeard or 10 hes a god damn marine and his time line does not seem off. if he is 27 he could have easily got a degree and working in the prison system for a few years then joined the marines, getting college credits in the service is easy if you put up the effort.


----------



## vancouver (Mar 6, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> once a marine always a mother fucking marine if he served 1 yeard or 10 hes a god damn marine and his time line does not seem off. if he is 27 he could have easily got a degree and working in the prison system for a few years then joined the marines, getting college credits in the service is easy if you put up the effort.


 
LOL!!! Do yourself a favour and read the Marine pissing on dead soldier thread. He was a Marine before he was 20. Then he went to University for 4 years? Then he worked in the prison system for many years? Then he went back into the Marines??? Now he's going to a civilian university after he said he was an Active duty Marine. With 7-9 years in, which would be my guess based on the picture he posted of him being a Lance Corporal and having a degree, he would be an officer by now. No fucking way he'd be spending his days on an AAS board talking shit about white supremacy and AAS. You can believe it though...

Between this thread and the other, there's just way too much that doesn't add up; like the fact that he went out of his way to try and convince the board, but would not post a pic or answer other service men's question as to when he was deployed. The time line in this thread just doesn't add up with the other...

Once a disgraced Marine, always a disgraced Marine!!! If he ever was a Marine. I'm guessing cadets or reserves!!


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 6, 2012)

Did you really just say dork?



vancouver said:


> LOL!!! Fag boy is upset that I reported him and his fudgepacking buddies behavior on my open chat thread. Yes I'm snitch for asking a mod to tell you guys to STFU, being dipshits on a thread outside of AG is not fair to the other contributors...BRING it on otherwise!!
> 
> What a dork!!
> 
> So, what's it like thinking about me day in, day out!!! I have to tell you, I feel a little grossed out, please tell me you're not at the same time. I mean really, I don't post for 3 weeks and I find my PM box filled up with mainly your PM's with sweet little notes like, "I hope you die today"...


----------



## vancouver (Mar 6, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Did you really just say dork?


 
Did you really just ask me if I said dork??


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 6, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> once a marine always a mother fucking marine if he served 1 yeard or 10 hes a god damn marine and his time line does not seem off. if he is 27 he could have easily got a degree and working in the prison system for a few years then joined the marines, getting college credits in the service is easy if you put up the effort.



My brother is 28, he got out of high school, fucked off for a year or so , then joined the navy for 3 yrs. when that was up he signed up for a 14 month trip to Baghdad . Now he's half way through his first year of school since he's been back.. Vancunter doesn't know shit


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 6, 2012)

jitbjake88 said:


> Don't run your lips about our service men. Now go home and clean the blood off your pussy with that joke of a flag your country flies.



Negged because you are a cunt.


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 6, 2012)

jitbjake88 said:


> Don't run your lips about our service men. Now go home and clean the blood off your pussy with that joke of a flag your country flies.



Seriously, you can argue with vancouver all you want, but don't say shit about my country, cunt.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 6, 2012)

I need a fuckin' 55 inch tv just to view your last post.

Canucklehead---->


----------



## bundle (Mar 6, 2012)

^ don't bother


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Canada is a place of refuge for men that do women's work. 
A place where a man can wash dishes, do laundry, make the bed and suck 
dick without being ridiculed.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 6, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Canada is a place of refuge for men that do women's work.
> A place where a man can wash dishes, do laundry, make the bed and suck
> dick without being ridiculed.


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 6, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Canada is a place of refuge for men that do women's work.
> A place where a man can wash dishes, do laundry, make the bed and suck
> dick without being ridiculed.


 
Thats the first honest post ive ever read on this site...


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 6, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Canada is a place of refuge for men that do women's work.
> A place where a man can wash dishes, do laundry, make the bed and suck
> dick without being ridiculed.



Not where I live... Alberta is like Texas, only with more oil, more rednecks, and snow.


----------



## striker1488 (Mar 6, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Watch this movie American History X (1998) - IMDb




Ed Norton is a fucking JEW. We cant even have real white people playing white people these days.
But the curb stomp is classic!


----------



## Gissurjon (Mar 6, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Honestly, bro; I bullshit a lot about muslims, but here's where I'm coming from. Everyone keeps saying, "*oh, it's just a minority*..." When in actuality, it's not. It's *THOUSANDS of them*. Entire nations, countries, governments that are dominated by Islamic extremists.



Fuckin'ay do I have to look up the definition of minority for you too? THERE ARE OVER 2 BILLION MUSLIMS IN THE WORLD.

Thousands < 2 billion, think so buddy


----------



## secdrl (Mar 6, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> Fuckin'ay do I have to look up the definition of minority for you too? THERE ARE OVER 2 BILLION MUSLIMS IN THE WORLD.
> 
> Thousands < 2 billion, think so buddy


 

Christians aren't getting on Al-Jazeera and standing up behind the camera calling for the immediate destruction of jews and christians. I don't give a fuck if there's 2 billion muzzies in the world or not. THOUSANDS of them ENTIRE countries are fucked up. 

Just sitting back watching them kill eachother over a woman showing her face, or having their heads cut off for denouncing Islam is suffice for me. Selective erradication.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Mar 6, 2012)

squigader said:


> Or there's quite a few lifters here jealous of dem' black genetics and racism is how they feel better
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everyone knows apes are 90% muscle.


----------



## squigader (Mar 6, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Christians aren't getting on Al-Jazeera and standing up behind the camera calling for the immediate destruction of jews and christians.



? There are plenty of Christians and Jews calling for the destruction of muslims. There's a bunch here on IM lol! No, they're not calling for it on Al-Jazeera, they're doing it on Fox News and on conservative blogs and in the conservative media and on forums. Some people are ready and jumping at the chance to send our guys over for another bullshit Iraq-type war in the next few months.

If muslims in Iraq and Afghanistan hate us now, it's because we invaded their countries and dropped a lot of bombs and killed a lot of innocents (accidentally) and occupied them. People here went angry over 3,000 dead on 9/11... what do you think about them lol, over the course of 10 years with dozens of thousands and a foreign army occupying them? You guys would be going apeshit on these forums, planning of ways to decapitate our occupiers, if that happened to America.

We've killed more than enough fundamentalists to make up for 9/11, plus we killed the guy responsible; and occupying a muslim country for more years is not going to make us safer. We should just GTFO of the Middle East and deal with our own problems here.

How about our national debt for one? You know who financed all these bullshit wars? *The Chinese*... they're laughing all the way to the bank at the people here who want more war in the Middle East. And the Israelis... we might be fighting our next war because they want us to for them.


----------



## squigader (Mar 6, 2012)

jitbjake88 said:


> Everyone knows apes are 90% muscle.



So are you cycling to get to half-ape status


----------



## secdrl (Mar 6, 2012)

squigader said:


> ? *There are plenty of Christians and Jews calling* *for the destruction of muslims*. There's a bunch here on IM lol! No, they're not calling for it on Al-Jazeera, *they're doing it on Fox News and on conservative blogs and in the conservative media and on forums. Some* *people are ready and jumping at the chance to send our guys over for another bullshit Iraq-type war in the next few months.*
> 
> If muslims in Iraq and Afghanistan hate us now, it's because we invaded their countries and dropped a lot of bombs and killed a lot of innocents (accidentally) and occupied them. People here went angry over 3,000 dead on 9/11... what do you think about them lol, over the course of 10 years with dozens of thousands and a foreign army occupying them? You guys would be going apeshit on these forums, planning of ways to decapitate our occupiers, if that happened to America.
> 
> ...


 

Post proof. I certainly hope that you're not assuming because some conservatives say that war is an option for Iran, etc that it's their way of calling for the immediate destruction of muslims.

Specifically related to Iran, they are dangerous to U.S. security and interests. A nuclear Iran is even more dangerous. They've openly called for the immediate destruction of Israel, the termination of ALL jews and the elimination of "the big satan" (USA)

Yeah, you could make the arguement that we already got the perpetrator, blah, blah blah, but when has the U.S. ever just got who they needed and rolled out? Never. We stay for years and help rebuild, start their military, start their government, etc.

I don't even believe that we should do all that. It makes no sense to me to bomb the fuck out of someone, then turn around it rebuild it all for them. 

I think it's pretty safe to say that the arabs want to continue living their lives in a vintage society with inhumane rules, policies, etc. Let them kill eachother off.


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 7, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Post proof. I certainly hope that you're not assuming because some conservatives say that war is an option for Iran, etc that it's their way of calling for the immediate destruction of muslims.
> 
> Specifically related to Iran, they are dangerous to U.S. security and interests. A nuclear Iran is even more dangerous. They've openly called for the immediate destruction of Israel, *the termination of ALL jews *and the elimination of "the big satan" (USA)
> 
> ...




You are very misinformed. 

Iran has a large Jewish population. They vote. Even the Jewish women vote, because Iran is a democracy. They don't wear burkas, either.

Also, the Arabs are one of the US's main allies in the middle east. Iranians are not Arabs. Iraqis are not Arabs. Afghanis are not Arabs.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 7, 2012)

Iranians are mostly Persian.   I'd love to get me some hot Persian juice on my dick.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Iranians are mostly Persian.   I'd love to get me some hot Persian juice on my dick.



Werd! Persian pussy is high on my list to fish stick!


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm calling for the immediate eradication of muslims, fuck em.  Once they are wiped out we can start on another deserving group.  I wish it was my finger on the nuke button...Boom


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 7, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Werd! Persian pussy is high on my list to fish stick!



Before or after Betty White?


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> I'm calling for the immediate eradication of muslims, fuck em. Once they are wiped out we can start on another deserving group. I wish it was my finger on the nuke button...Boom


 nuke would be to easy, they need to take away rules of engagement and lets us fire upon will. besides being out in the shit is where the real fun is. not sitting behind a desk in a suite 10k miles away pushing buttons


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Before or after Betty White?


 
Betty can towel off my cawk when Im finished


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 7, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Iranians are mostly Persian.   I'd love to get me some hot Persian juice on my dick.



X2..... Those pics gave me white power in my pants...


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 7, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Betty can towel off my cawk when Im finished



Pics please


----------



## squigader (Mar 7, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Post proof.








YouTube Video


----------



## squigader (Mar 7, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Specifically related to Iran, they are dangerous to U.S. security



False. The reason Iran is an issue is because Israelis want to have the monopoly on nuclear weapons in the middle east. Iran poses no threat to the mainland USA, and they don't even have ICBM technology. Israel does. Our top military officials and even the chief of Mossad have said that Iran is not an existential threat to Israel ( http://www.upi.com/Top_News/World-N...ys-nuclear-Iran-no-threat/UPI-64051325168638/ ) and poses no threat to us, and *they have said a strike is a very bad idea*

Iran isn't going to do something stupid like nuke Israel; there are tons of Palestinians there and that is a holy land for all of them; they're not going to nuke one of the holiest places in their religion (Jerusalem). They're interested in self-preservation.


----------



## squigader (Mar 7, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I don't even believe that we should do all that. It makes no sense to me to bomb the fuck out of someone, then turn around it rebuild it all for them.
> 
> I think it's pretty safe to say that the *arabs* want to continue living their lives in a vintage society with inhumane rules, policies, etc. Let them kill eachother off.



I agree. We don't need to be there 

As some posters above pointed out, I believe Arabs and Iranians are different; they have different languages and ethnicity; etc.


----------



## squigader (Mar 7, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> You are very misinformed.
> 
> Iran has a large Jewish population. They vote. Even the Jewish women vote, because Iran is a democracy. They don't wear burkas, either.
> 
> Also, the Arabs are one of the US's main allies in the middle east. Iranians are not Arabs. Iraqis are not Arabs. Afghanis are not Arabs.



Yep.



hoyle21 said:


> Iranians are mostly Persian.   I'd love to get me some hot Persian juice on my dick.


----------



## squigader (Mar 7, 2012)

7 Reasons Why Iran is Not a Threat to America @PolicyMic | Seamus Light


----------



## DOMS (Mar 7, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> You are very misinformed.
> 
> Iran has a large Jewish population. They vote. Even the Jewish women vote, because Iran is a democracy. They don't wear burkas, either.



Iran's Population: 75,000,000
Jew's in Iran: 40,000
Percentage of population that's Jewish: 0.05%

Large population? _Really?_

They don't have to wear burkas? Someone needs to tell them that.


----------



## squigader (Mar 7, 2012)

DOMS said:


> They don't have to wear burkas? Someone needs to tell them that.



There's a difference between 






and 







Anything to say about the other 5 posts above though?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 7, 2012)

squigader said:


> There's a difference between
> 
> and
> 
> Anything to say about the other 5 posts above though?




They're still *forced *to cover up, but feel free to spin it however you need to.

And...

Speaking of spin, your "7 reasons" is a bunch of spin. Facts mixed with opinion trying to promote a positive view of a Iran.

I think secdrl is correct when he says that Arabs like their backward culture.

Persians and Arabs are different ethnicity, but that's like saying that cow shit isn't horse shit.

Also, the  doesn't mean what you think it means.


----------



## squigader (Mar 7, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Also, the  doesn't mean what you think it means.



Hmmm... what does it mean? I thought it was fairly simple, maybe there's a nuance in there I missed.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 7, 2012)

squigader said:


> Hmmm... what does it mean? I thought it was fairly simple, maybe there's a nuance in there I missed.



It means that you don't agree with the person and think they're either talking just to hear themselves. You can tell from the way the emoticon rolls its eyes.


----------



## squigader (Mar 7, 2012)

DOMS said:


> It means that you don't agree with the person and think they're either talking just to hear themselves. You can tell from the way the emoticon rolls its eyes.



Ah! Can't believe I missed that. We could use one without the eye rolling. Thanks!


----------



## secdrl (Mar 7, 2012)

squigader said:


> False. The reason Iran is an issue is because Israelis want to have the monopoly on nuclear weapons in the middle east. Iran poses no threat to the mainland USA, and they don't even have ICBM technology. Israel does. Our top military officials and even the chief of Mossad have said that Iran is not an existential threat to Israel ( Mossad chief says nuclear Iran no threat - UPI.com ) and poses no threat to us, and *they have said a strike is a very bad idea*
> 
> Iran isn't going to do something stupid like nuke Israel; there are tons of Palestinians there and that is a holy land for all of them; they're not going to nuke one of the holiest places in their religion (Jerusalem). They're interested in self-preservation.


 
They pose no threat?! They openly, daily call for our immediate destruction. If someone was threatening me on a daily basis, I'd take the threat pretty seriously.


----------



## squigader (Mar 7, 2012)

secdrl said:


> They pose no threat?! They openly, daily call for our immediate destruction. If someone was threatening me on a daily basis, I'd take the threat pretty seriously.



They call for an end to our government and our hegemony of the world, not the death of innocent Americans. Separate Iran from Al-Qaeda in your head. They want to leave us alone, and to be left alone, notice how us and Israel are the ones raising shit about them. Israel would have us be their bitch and attack dog, they want to defend their monopoly on nuclear technology in the region. We're being puppeted by AIPAC, hardline Israelis like Netanyahu, and the media into another bullshit war that our country doesn't need.

Report: Barak says Iran is not existential threat to Israel - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News






YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Mar 7, 2012)

squigader said:


> Ah! Can't believe I missed that. We could use one without the eye rolling. Thanks!


No problem. A lot of people make that mistake.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 7, 2012)

squigader said:


> They call for an end to our government and our hegemony of the world, not the death of innocent Americans.








YouTube Video











Yeah, he's all hugs and kittens...you know, saying that the USA and Israel should be wiped off the planet.


----------



## squigader (Mar 7, 2012)

DOMS said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's not the leader of the country (their Supreme leader apparently hates him and had him wrecked in their most recent elections), and apparently what he said was translated way wrong. It's tough talk, and getting into a fight with everyone who talks tough is a good way to fuck up our own country. Our own guys have said time and time again, Iran is not a threat, and that starting a war with them would be disastrous.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 7, 2012)

im in white power


----------



## DOMS (Mar 7, 2012)

squigader said:


> He's not the leader of the country (their Supreme leader apparently hates him and had him wrecked in their most recent elections), and apparently what he said was translated way wrong. It's tough talk, and getting into a fight with everyone who talks tough is a good way to fuck up our own country. Our own guys have said time and time again, Iran is not a threat, and that



Right, he's the president of Iran...why act like he has any pull... 

For the record, I'm 100% against attacking Iran. I want them to get the bomb.



squigader said:


> starting a war with them would be disastrous.



That's what was said about Iraq.


----------



## squigader (Mar 7, 2012)

DOMS said:


> *Right, he's the president of Iran...why act like he has any pull*...



You might be interested in these (the numbered ones are in chronological order)

Supreme Leader of Iran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

1) Iran: Iran's supreme leader and president in power struggle - Los Angeles Times
2) Iran: President v supreme leader
3) Ahmadinejad's Supporters Defeated in Parliamentary Election | Iran | English

I didn't realize he wasn't the leader of the country (and doesn't have significant _real_ power) until a while ago. It's really interesting to see the power struggle going on there.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 7, 2012)

Another thread ruined by Canadians and left wing extremists.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 7, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Another thread ruined by Canadians and left wing extremists.




That ^^^


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 7, 2012)

Lets add canadians to the group of people white supremacists hate


----------



## jitbjake88 (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Lets add canadians to the group of people white supremacists hate



haha. This should be a rule.


----------



## striker1488 (Apr 20, 2012)

its his birthday!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2012)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> im in white power



Really? Do you guys get together and swap nigger jokes? 

I hear you all like to group Dutch rudder on saturday nights while listening to mein kampf the audio book.


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 20, 2012)

The voice on my recording sounded suspiciously jewish.Coulda swore I heard an oi vey in the background.Anywho, ya'll still gonna burn that cross on ol' jethro's lawn? I can't come this time, I gotta put my tie on and pretend to be tolerant of others at the bank...I mean car lot....sorry mormon church.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 20, 2012)

white supremacists is redundant


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 20, 2012)

Ninjas wear black....jis sayin


----------



## hagan (Apr 20, 2012)

The new Black Panther Party and the Nazis should get together that would be some entertaining shite


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 20, 2012)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> im in white power



I'm a vice lord. Come at me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> white supremacists is redundant



Real white supremacists don't need to advertise it


----------



## biggerben69 (Apr 20, 2012)

I did some years in the feds out in the Pacific Northwest. I'm a Wood. Peckerwood. We all have out areas, tv's and tables each race had. Tried to cell me up with a bro..he and i both weren;t haven't it. I did a .couple months in SHU. It was ok there. It works inside


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 21, 2012)

Some niggs are ok,but in the end you can't trust none of them.If white ppl stuck together like they do they would still be in there place today.


----------



## secdrl (Apr 21, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Real white supremacists don't need to advertise it




Most of the ones that I know or have come across advertise it all over their body with ink.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 21, 2012)

biggerben69 said:


> I did some years in the feds out in the Pacific Northwest. I'm a Wood. Peckerwood. We all have out areas, tv's and tables each race had. Tried to cell me up with a bro..he and i both weren;t haven't it. I did a .couple months in SHU. It was ok there. It works inside




Do you guys parlay with the Gaylords?


----------



## gamma (Apr 21, 2012)

_white supremacists before _ _white supremacists after _


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 21, 2012)

squigader said:


> False. The reason Iran is an issue is because Israelis want to have the monopoly on nuclear weapons in the middle east. Iran poses no threat to the mainland USA, and they don't even have ICBM technology. Israel does. Our top military officials and even the chief of Mossad have said that Iran is not an existential threat to Israel ( Mossad chief says nuclear Iran no threat - UPI.com ) and poses no threat to us, and *they have said a strike is a very bad idea*
> 
> Iran isn't going to do something stupid like nuke Israel; there are tons of Palestinians there and that is a holy land for all of them; they're not going to nuke one of the holiest places in their religion (Jerusalem). They're interested in self-preservation.


We should give Iran nukes and let middle east countries handle their business like mature adults.


----------



## Watson (Apr 22, 2012)

ass is ass, all full of shit!


----------



## biggerben69 (Apr 22, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Do you guys parlay with the Gaylords?



The punks have a shot-caller too. But they don't count for anything. Punks don't serve chow at ALL. Priisons know better than to put a punk on the chow line. Place would go nuts.
Were having some fun with me by asking if I knew the gaylords? I never heard of them. The Mexican prison gangs run the prisons. Sorenios from socal. Nortanios from northern cal. Blacks and Pices were battling big. There are many many more mexican inmates than blacks. No doubt.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 22, 2012)

I love Mexican food!


----------



## gamma (Apr 22, 2012)

biggerben69 said:


> The punks have a shot-caller too. But they don't count for anything. Punks don't serve chow at ALL. Priisons know better than to put a punk on the chow line. Place would go nuts.
> Were having some fun with me by asking if I knew the gaylords? I never heard of them. The Mexican prison gangs run the prisons. Sorenios from socal. Nortanios from northern cal. Blacks and Pices were battling big. There are many many more mexican inmates than blacks. No doubt.


  No in the mid west


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 22, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I love Mexican food!



The portions are so big and the price is so little. PLUS FREE CHIPS! You can't go wrong with a good mexican restaurant.

Or Chinese.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> The portions are so big and the price is so little. PLUS FREE CHIPS! You can't go wrong with a good mexican restaurant.
> 
> Or Chinese.



I love Indian (dot head version) as well, but those pooskinned bastards always overcharge!


----------



## SFW (Apr 23, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I love Indian (*dot head version*) as well, but those pooskinned bastards always overcharge!



Here in the states, there wouldnt be a need to explain that. Feather head cuisine consists mostly of booze and jerky.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2012)

SFW said:


> Here in the states, there wouldnt be a need to explain that. Feather head cuisine consists mostly of booze and jerky.



Booze and jerky restaurants not popular in the states??


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 23, 2012)

Fuck niggers, dirty Mexicans, money grabbing Jews , and pussy ass Canadians... That is all


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 23, 2012)

How much time you got buddy? First of all they're lazy, good for nothing, tricksters...crack smokin swindlers...wide nosed, breathin all the white man's air...white power.


----------

